# Divergence books: good read?



## A_Jones (Mar 16, 2014)

So the movie is coming out and I never read the books.  Are they any good?  Should I read before movie, or watch movie then read?


----------



## Bishop (Mar 16, 2014)

My wife read them all. She liked the first one and said the second wasn't great and that the third was terrible. She's also an English teacher and reads four books a week, so I usually trust her opinion pretty highly.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Jeko (Mar 16, 2014)

I think my fourteen-year old sister liked them. They've definitely pleased their target market.


----------



## Holly_M (May 16, 2014)

Everyone seems to love the first one. From then on, not so much.


----------



## Emily Logan (Jul 9, 2014)

Great question, Jones. I was wondering myself. I didn't know about the books until after I went to watch the movie. I was so upset that they left the movie the way they did.

Bishop, that's crap! Not your advice; just that the books get worse and worse. They'd better not do that for the movies (and their better be more!). I loved the movie. I just hope the follow up(s) are a better success then the books apparently were.


----------



## Greimour (Jul 9, 2014)

I too loved the first divergence book. The film wasn't bad either...

The second book though, I closed it after two-three chapters- and the third I peeked at in the shop and decided not to bother wasting money buying it.


----------



## Dallionz (Aug 10, 2014)

I saw the movie, but haven't read the books. My husband read the first book and loved it. But after what I've heard about the others, I'm not sure I want to read them. I may just wait for the movies. 

It was somewhat similar with the Hunger Games. I watched all of the movies that are out and hated where they left it. So I went and read the books. I loved them all except for the last one - HATED the way the whole second half of the book progressed. I got to the end and wished I hadn't read any of the books. I'm thinking the Divergent series may be like that for me as well.


----------



## Mesafalcon (Sep 28, 2015)

Bishop said:


> My wife read them all. She liked the first one and said the second wasn't great and that the third was terrible. She's also an English teacher and reads four books a week, so I usually trust her opinion pretty highly.



I bet she is right. I'll never read them. Thanks.

She must be a speed reader at four books a week.


----------

